# Kubota on sick leave



## DP50 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, a friend used my L245DT at the time one rear seal had a small leak. while he was using hydralics all but quit working. When i fired it up the seal had gone (steady stream of fluid) is this most likely my problem. Im replacing seals on both sides would any one have the procedure for this also cleaning filter in case, Would appreciate your feed back Thanks much


----------

